# Banya : The explosive delivery man (manhwa)



## vanh (May 11, 2008)

So I came across this manhwa in the bookstore the other day and was struck hard by the cover. It was really neat. But I only downloaded the first volume from #lurk today. The story line is quite good. I searched but found no thread for Banya, so I decided to make one.


*Spoiler*: _sample page 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _ sample page 2_ 









*Spoiler*: _sample page 3_ 









*Spoiler*: _ sample page 4_ 









			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> _*Banya: The Explosive Delivery Man*_ (폭주배달부 반야, _Pok Ju Baedal Bu Banya_, "Hell’s Angel Delivery Man Banya") The Explosive Delivery Man is a  by Kim Young-OH it was published September 20 2006 and became a huge success in Korea. Banya became one of the top 10 selling titles in Korea. It follows the main character Banya throughout his deliver of "Fast. Precise. Secure." Delivery. There are currently five volumes out of Banya. They have been published in English by . It's age group is mainly for 16+.





			
				Plot said:
			
		

> With a widespread war raging between humans and the monstrous Torren, the young delivery men of the Gaya Desert Post Office do not pledge allegiance to any country or king. They are banded together by the pledge to deliver, "Fast. Precise. Secure."
> 
> Banya the craziest and craftiest of the bunch will stop at nothing to get a job done. Known for his risk taking, bold resolve, and impeccable record. Banya agrees to complete a wounded soldier's mission to transport a parcel of great importance-not knowing what dangers lie in store for him and his friends. As their arduous journey begins, Banya promises, "There isn't a delivery I can't make. I always deliver."


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2008)

Oh. I think I was discussing this series with Freija a long time ago and was really interested when I saw it on Dark Horse but couldn't find it on #lurk :x

Will read it asap :]


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2008)

The arts look quite similar to Dangu ne ? I just finished vol1 , then I went make this thread D: But actually the plot is quite interesting. Hope that I will keep up soon. The cliffhanger at the end of vol1 triggers my impatience :I


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 11, 2008)

I was about to say it looked like Dangu's art. lol

Might check it out tonight.


----------



## lavi69 (May 11, 2008)

can you link me to the lurk place? this sounds good, how much translations is there?


----------



## vanh (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for providing the link , halfhearted. I have updated the first post. 



> Great series, interesting plot phenomenal art, and the later battles are incredibly epic. Also, probably one of the few series that I've seen have such good creature art, along with above average character/environment design.



Yeah, the art is considerably awesome, compared to some well-known manhwa like Dangu or Ares, I can't see why it is not as famous.


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2008)

Oh. A very nice read - short and filled with action although I feel it's definitely too short with a story like this you could at least do 10 volumes considering that the first 2-3 volumes were almost purely to character development and had little with the "end plot" to do but then again the manwhaka probably saw it just like another "mission" and probably didn't intend for it to be the main plot of the series. 

Art... I loved it but it bothered me too much. It was like all the pages with black looked like something ripped out Shin Angyo Onshi and the desert scenes, not so very detailed scenes, directly out of Dangu. It wasn't just tid bits but the fighting scenes reminded me a lot about Dangu and the female sorceress or whatever she's called, reminds me just too much of the chick in SAO 

I honestly love SAO and Dangu's art, fucking brilliant and at times I wish like all series should be drawn like this but now that I've read something that I could only dream of, I rather not. I'm just one picky / crumpy ass who always points out to himself what x scene reminds him of and I tend to be bothered by such small things. 

...even with that much to complain, I can still say that I really enjoyed this series though :]


----------



## vanh (May 16, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. I was just done with one final yesterday, so got time to read to vol 4 today heh.



> Art... I loved it but it bothered me too much. It was like all the pages with black looked like something ripped out Shin Angyo Onshi and the desert scenes, not so very detailed scenes, directly out of Dangu. It wasn't just tid bits but the fighting scenes reminded me a lot about Dangu and the female sorceress or whatever she's called, reminds me just too much of the chick in SAO


Yeah right. When I was reading vol 2, the chick that was in the chase of Banya and Mei looked way too much like the female version of this guy 


*Spoiler*: __ 










> I honestly love SAO and Dangu's art, fucking brilliant and at times I wish like all series should be drawn like this but now that I've read something that I could only dream of, I rather not. I'm just one picky / crumpy ass who always points out to himself what x scene reminds him of and I tend to be bothered by such small things.


I would have to agree. It is not nice seeing a total rip-off. I did check the name of the manhwaka for Banya and Dangu to see if they were the same xD I never remember their Korean names. Well, but far into vol 3 or 4, the art will differ a bit, so it doesn't bother me that much any longer. 

However, this is one of a few manga/mahwa that I have enjoyed reading in a while. The flow is not slow at all, and are full of plots. Though I have to say that seeing the red-eyed demon plot in another manga is tiring. Interesting in a way. 

Up to vol 4 now, so 1 vol to go >.<


----------



## Midus (May 16, 2008)

I remember reading the first two volumes a few months back. Is it complete?


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2008)

^ Yes, it's finished. :]


*Spoiler*: _lulz_ 




Shin Angyo Onshi

Banya:




I hope the manhwaka does a new Manhwa but this time with less ripping and longer story


----------



## Majeh (May 20, 2008)

theres only 5 volumes..? meh i read em all and was not really satisfied, it was good i just want more. =\


----------

